# vet needed in spain



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

coming to santander and need a vet the day before any one any names or locations, near an aire or campsite about 100-150 miles drive is fine


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*vet needed in Spain*

Hi skid - I posted the following on another thread sometime ago
quote
"A couple of years ago we used a vet at Cabezon de la Sal (Cantabria) 
The vet's name was Carmen Calzad Cumreno, C.I.F 5.378.785-M, Avda, Santiago Galos-Urb. Las Salinas, bajo 3.

39500 Cabezon de La Sal. 
Telephone : Tardes 942 700 186

Cabezon de Sal is close to the motorway and is ideal for Santander.

The vet is near the railway station: we parked easily nearbye although it may be possible to park right outside the vets.

We went on the way south to make an appointment for our return north. We found that only one of the vets spoke English so we had to wait to see her the next day to get an appointment. She was however superb and understood exactly what we needed.

We stayed at the Camping cheque Site called El Helguero. a few kilometres north of Cabezon and very easy to get to. We visited the very pretty town of Comillas 3km away whilst we were waiting the 24 hours.

There are vets near the Port but we were advised to be careful - parking is difficult in Santander and not encouraged by the local police."

Unquote

The thread was

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102051-.html

The Camp site is on Page 583 Camping Cheque Directory 2011.

Hope this helps


----------

